# Audison bit one help



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I recently aquired a bit one , I installed it bnib in a customer car , he hooked up his pc to it and returned to the shop and it has no audio and his pc won't connect , I haven't tryed connect a diffrent pc or tryed anything yet , I was able to get it for a very good price used , so is there a reset on this somewhere or is there any known issues or resolutions for no audio . Unit powers up just fine . Thanks in advance


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey buddy, I am an installer at a shop in Oregon. We are authorized Audison dealers, I can probably help ya. Does he have windows 7 or 8?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Niick said:


> Hey buddy, I am an installer at a shop in Oregon. We are authorized Audison dealers, I can probably help ya. Does he have windows 7 or 8?


Dood thank you , he had windows 8 on a surface . 
The Audison is now mine , he returned it and got a ms8 
I bought it as a broken item way below cost , we special ordered it , but we are not a dealer. So I scored it for a very small price. I would like to get it to work for me , I want to use it in my van . How do I go about getting it fixed ?

I have a hp laptop with window 8 , don't know what your getting at maybe you guide me through a reset , idk but I just throw that out there .


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

you need laptop running win xp. If b1 dont want to connect to pc try using different USB port on laptopand a lot of patience.....retry, retry, retry..........shut down everything, and start again, and again and again.... after it connects (if) set volume high on your HU.

Had totaly similar issue with b1 last week, when it connected after almost 2 hours I was able to make settings, all but levels, and this brilant pice of **** changed signal outputs on midbass and tweeters, so thank god tweets are still playing.

Definitely processor that I wouldn't want to have in my system


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

You do not need a laptop running Windows XP. I access my bit One via my Windows 7 and Windows 8 laptops just fine, including my Mac using an emulator to run Windows 10 beta (which barely works in the first place).

What diagnosis has been done by the installer who installed it? This makes so little sense to me that he would just return it and that nobody has got it working again - I'm missing something. Baffles me that just connecting to it via USB has caused a total failure. I mean... the bit One will let audio through even when it hasn't been initialized, which sucks... so if the customer went in and screwed it up, it still should play music. Did the customer goof up the crossovers? Did he somehow disconnect the remote output to the amps? Did he blow a fuse on the amps? All he did was... connect his laptop? Something is fishy here.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

No, you don't need XP, but you do need to go thru a specific process to load the necessary drivers for windows 7 and 8. The process differs a little depending on if it's 7 or 8. I have the instructions for how to do it. We encountered the same problem, where the bit one software just kept saying "no processor detected" or whatever. It was as if we didn't have it plugged in at the end of the USB cable. Same problem on two different computers, one was running 7, the other 8. I can forward you the email from Eletromedia tech support dude that has the instructions on how to load the drivers. 

But if the thing is broken, that's another story. The driver instructions can also be found in the bit one advanced manual. I have the PDF Advanced Manual, I think you can google it and download the PdF.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Loading the drivers is so easy... I guess the customer (if this is the problem) didn't read the included instructions to that regard. I just put the CD in the drive and told my computer to look there for the drivers. Can also download them from Audison.

But this doesn't sound like the issue. Drivers wouldn't make the B1 not allow any noise through it... never seen that happen.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

sirbOOm said:


> Loading the drivers is so easy... I guess the customer (if this is the problem) didn't read the included instructions to that regard. I just put the CD in the drive and told my computer to look there for the drivers. Can also download them from Audison.
> 
> But this doesn't sound like the issue. Drivers wouldn't make the B1 not allow any noise through it... never seen that happen.


Loading the drivers, to my understanding anyway, is only "so easy" on SOME computers. The way we discovered this driver issue was because our old "shop" computer took a ****, it was windows 7, and on it we never had any trouble, worked just like you said. When our boss got us a new computer, it had windows 8, we DID THE EXACT SAME THING as we did on the old machine, and all we could get was "no device" (or whatever) when we tried to connect B1 via USB. So, there ya go......so then I tried it on MY personal windows 7 laptop that I use for my measurement rig, and DAMN IT!! Wouldn't work on that one either. Now, none of us are computer whiz where I work, but on those 2 machines, it was definitely NOT straight forward like it was on or old machine. Go figure.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

sirbOOm said:


> You do not need a laptop running Windows XP. I access my bit One via my Windows 7 and Windows 8 laptops just fine, including my Mac using an emulator to run Windows 10 beta (which barely works in the first place).
> 
> What diagnosis has been done by the installer who installed it? This makes so little sense to me that he would just return it and that nobody has got it working again - I'm missing something. Baffles me that just connecting to it via USB has caused a total failure. I mean... the bit One will let audio through even when it hasn't been initialized, which sucks... so if the customer went in and screwed it up, it still should play music. Did the customer goof up the crossovers? Did he somehow disconnect the remote output to the amps? Did he blow a fuse on the amps? All he did was... connect his laptop? Something is fishy here.


So one of my installers did the install under my supervision , car left my shop playing music, customer returned few days later no audio and he had the software loaded on his surface pro , it would sometimes say it's connected to bit1 but you could never get to the settings , than it would freeze and we tryed several attempts to do the factory reset option on the software, it would make it through that than when you go to connect it would say connected than freeze ... 

I swaped it myself to ms8 all wiring was good , I checked everything wiring not a issue . So now the unit is mine and would like to get it working . I will load the software in my laptop , I need to get a cd drive first unless you know where it's hosted for download . I don't know if the customer did something . Seems if it makes it through a factory reset it would delete all settings and make it pass through. I d k . Any ideas much appreciated


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Niick said:


> No, you don't need XP, but you do need to go thru a specific process to load the necessary drivers for windows 7 and 8. The process differs a little depending on if it's 7 or 8. I have the instructions for how to do it. We encountered the same problem, where the bit one software just kept saying "no processor detected" or whatever. It was as if we didn't have it plugged in at the end of the USB cable. Same problem on two different computers, one was running 7, the other 8. I can forward you the email from Eletromedia tech support dude that has the instructions on how to load the drivers.
> 
> But if the thing is broken, that's another story. The driver instructions can also be found in the bit one advanced manual. I have the PDF Advanced Manual, I think you can google it and download the PdF.


That would be fantastic if you could denver8me4dinner at gmail dotty comm 

Who would I contact to try to get it fixed, maybe a rep or a marketing guy? 
I also need to get a new controller cable the one it has works but has a chunk missing out of end


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

sirbOOm said:


> Loading the drivers is so easy... I guess the customer (if this is the problem) didn't read the included instructions to that regard. I just put the CD in the drive and told my computer to look there for the drivers. Can also download them from Audison.
> 
> But this doesn't sound like the issue. Drivers wouldn't make the B1 not allow any noise through it... never seen that happen.


It's strange , it powers up , controller lights up , I can't imagine this thing is bad , I hope there's a fix


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

I see, that kinda clears things up for me. If that happened to me at work, my first thought would be how much fiddling about with things does this customer of yours perform on his own. NOT that this is the problem or a bad thing, but I'd be curious to know more about the circumstances there. 

Next thing I'd do is bench test the unit, which you didn't do? Or you did?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Niick said:


> I see, that kinda clears things up for me. If that happened to me at work, my first thought would be how much fiddling about with things does this customer of yours perform on his own. NOT that this is the problem or a bad thing, but I'd be curious to know more about the circumstances there.
> 
> Next thing I'd do is bench test the unit, which you didn't do? Or you did?


Well sorta benched it in his car when I was trying to trouble shoot it , we had 14v and good power and ground , I can't see what the actual test bench would do different, but I will try it and power it up on the bench and just see if maybe something wierd is going on


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

oabeieo said:


> That would be fantastic if you could denver8me4dinner at gmail dotty comm
> 
> Who would I contact to try to get it fixed, maybe a rep or a marketing guy?
> I also need to get a new controller cable the one it has works but has a chunk missing out of end


Yeah bro, I'll forward you the email I received from Jason Digos, he's the 
Elettromedia-USA regional sales manager. Being the "regional sales manager" I'm not sure if he's the one you should contact? I'm in NW Oregon. But in light of my new understanding of your problem, hmmm.......not thinking its a driver problem, but hell who knows.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

oabeieo said:


> Well sorta benched it in his car when I was trying to trouble shoot it , we had 14v and good power and ground , I can't see what the actual test bench would do different, but I will try it and power it up on the bench and just see if maybe something wierd is going on


Oh, no, you're right, the actual test bench wouldn't be any different, I just didn't know if you had tested it with anything else computer wise other than his surface pro.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Niick said:


> Yeah bro, I'll forward you the email I received from Jason Digos, he's the
> Elettromedia-USA regional sales manager. Being the "regional sales manager" I'm not sure if he's the one you should contact? I'm in NW Oregon. But in light of my new understanding of your problem, hmmm.......not thinking its a driver problem, but hell who knows.


Thank you for your help . I guess I was hoping someone would be like , " oh you just do this and this and it will reset the unit" so I will bench it and put software on my laptop and see if I can revive it , otherwise , I will have to try to contact someone to try get it fixed . Thank you everyone !


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

oabeieo said:


> Thank you for your help . I guess I was hoping someone would be like , " oh you just do this and this and it will reset the unit" so I will bench it and put software on my laptop and see if I can revive it , otherwise , I will have to try to contact someone to try get it fixed . Thank you everyone !


Yeah, let me know if you need the windows 8 instructions, I can get those ones for ya too. I thought his email had them both, but I guess not


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Niick said:


> Yeah, let me know if you need the windows 8 instructions, I can get those ones for ya too. I thought his email had them both, but I guess not


Just opened box to get it plugged in, I have another issue , the plug that goes into the controller has a broken piece on it, well I can fix it and plug it inviting can't tell which way it goes in????

The plug has a white wire and blue wire on outer pins on plug , which side does it go ? Does the white wire go on the top side pin closest to the Audison badge on front?


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

oabeieo said:


> Just opened box to get it plugged in, I have another issue , the plug that goes into the controller has a broken piece on it, well I can fix it and plug it inviting can't tell which way it goes in????
> 
> The plug has a white wire and blue wire on outer pins on plug , which side does it go ? Does the white wire go on the top side pin closest to the Audison badge on front?


Ok, so IM PRETTY SURE it's white wire on top. PRETTY SURE. oh wait, I happen to have pics of a bit one DRC cable, hang on let me look. I had a bad one the other day too, but my cable didn't work, so I grabbed one out of a bit tenD


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

It's white wire on top.

Look at the pic, the one on the left was the bad one, is this what yours looked like?


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

So it's like this, if you look real closely into the DRC connection point, you'll see that the pins aren't symmetrically centered within the rectangular opening, they are offset to line up with the pins on the plug, see how the plug is offset, there is supposed to be one pin next to the white wire that isn't populated. So this offset needs to be matched up.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Niick said:


> So it's like this, if you look real closely into the DRC connection point, you'll see that the pins aren't symmetrically centered within the rectangular opening, they are offset to line up with the pins on the plug, see how the plug is offset, there is supposed to be one pin next to the white wire that isn't populated. So this offset needs to be matched up.


Oh okay that part of my plug is broken , the white wire I'll have to push on the pin manually, so above the white wire should be a empty pin ?


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

oabeieo said:


> Oh okay that part of my plug is broken , the white wire I'll have to push on the pin manually, so above the white wire should be a empty pin ?


Yep, an empty pin above the white wire. Sorry couldn't get back to ya sooner, Long day at work.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

But the empty pin above the white wire on the CABLE corresponds to a totally empty position at the top of the male pins inside the DRC. The last pin in the controller going from the bottom up is the one that aligns to the white wire. That's why the pins in the controller are offset towards the bottom.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Niick said:


> But the empty pin above the white wire on the CABLE corresponds to a totally empty position at the top of the male pins inside the DRC. The last pin in the controller going from the bottom up is the one that aligns to the white wire. That's why the pins in the controller are offset towards the bottom.


Ah ha , I see it , 6 pins 6 wires , and a bit offset , okay thank you!!!!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

All new Bit.1s come with driver installation instructions and the location online from which you can download the latest software and drivers, including providing the password necessary to get into that site.


----------

